# Cable Modem/Wireless Router combo - Water Cooled!



## weesteev

Hi Guys

I'm going to throw an idea out here, something that im tinkering with just now that I think is feasible.

A Cable modem and a Wireless Router combined in the same unit, both water cooled.

*Updates*

Update 1 - Router arrives, first views of the PCB

Update 2 - First materials delivered, Temperature monitoring begins!

Update 3 - Test setup, water cooled Dlink 615 with modded case.

*The Kit...*

Virgin Media DOCSIS 3.0 Modem
DLink 615 (for first testing and build, this will be running DD WRT)
DLink 655 (final router to be used in completed build, running standard firmware but running at maximum transmission output).
Zalman Reserator 1 Plus External Water Cooler.
Water Blocks to be decided!

*The Photos...*









The Cable Modem.









The Cable Modem PCB.









DLink DIR 655 router PCB.

*The Idea*

Using the existing Zalman Reserator water loop, an extra block will be added in the last phase of the loop (between he GPU and the Reserator). This will allow easy maintenance and the ability to detach the router from the water loop when not required. Quick release valves will be fitted to the new combo box to allow this.









Water Loop Layout.









Front view of possible design.

Both the cable modem and the router (both models) have areas suitable for locating water blocks as can be seen on the attached photos.

*Considerations...*

How will the LED's be displayed on a combined unit?
How will the water blocks be fixed to the PCB's?
No physical modifications to happen to the modem PCB.

Im currently working on a Sketchup model of the design I have in mind, this should be posted soon! Any comments/suggestions from the community would be much appreciated! I'm about to order some 5mm acrylic to begin mock up construction for the containing unit. Let me know what you think!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

I gotta say, I love the enthusiasm, but I don't really think it is worth water cooling a modem and router (mainly because they are fanless designs in the first place, and because the water cooling setup will probably cost as much, if not more than the router and modem which you are trying to cool.


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxicrimsonixx* 
I gotta say, I love the enthusiasm, but I don't really think it is worth water cooling a modem and router (mainly because they are fanless designs in the first place, and because the water cooling setup will probably cost as much, if not more than the router and modem which you are trying to cool.

Point taken... but this is being run from an existing water loop and I have a stack of spare water blocks which im going to try and utilize (mostly smaller GPU water blocks as well).

They may be both fanless designs but the DOCSIS 3 modem runs very hot, and with my ISP about to launch 100 and 200Mbps connections on the same kit then having it run cooler would be nice. The router as well is quite toasty and water coolign will certainly prolong its lifespan.

This is more about the fun of the build rather than the practicality though!


----------



## custommadename

Good idea! See if you can put a fan to blow over the rest of the PCB. I like this a lot!


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Good idea! See if you can put a fan to blow over the rest of the PCB. I like this a lot!

My idea is to have both the PCB's at different levels inside an Acrylic box with a 120mm fan at either side of the box to provide an airflow over both PCB's.

Im quite excited about this! Ordered all materials last night, got my dremel fully charged, just need to order the 120mm fans and some more tubing for the water blocks!


----------



## citruspers

This is as useless as it is awesome, and that's a compliment








Don't do it because you need it, do it because you can!

Also, epic bragging rights for a watercooled router. Maybe I should compete by fitting my Cisco 2801 with a Mugen lol


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *citruspers* 
This is as useless as it is awesome, and that's a compliment








Don't do it because you need it, do it because you can!

Also, epic bragging rights for a watercooled router. Maybe I should compete by fitting my Cisco 2801 with a Mugen lol

Haha that would be epic! Do it and we can compare results


----------



## citruspers

If anyone has a spare mugen I'll do it. I already have the router. (Or maybe I'll do a big stack hub first).
Update: hm, perhaps the stock intel cooler. I still have that....somewhere.


----------



## custommadename

Why don't you get some routers that can be overclocked? Even more epic.


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
Why don't you get some routers that can be overclocked? Even more epic.

Any examples? Im open to suggestions!

The 615 Im going to try DD WRT on but it will also require some physical modifications as the antenna on my version arent detachable (soldering iron fun!). The 655 extreme N is quite powerful already but will b running standard firmware only.


----------



## custommadename

I was kind of winging the suggestion. Perhaps some old Linksys router that can be unlocked would be good. Get a serial terminal, solder on a serial port, solder that to a chip that converts the router's I/O to serial, and look through the settings to see what you can do. This is what a friend of mine was going to do but for some reason or another didn't.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weesteev* 
Any examples? Im open to suggestions!

The 615 Im going to try DD WRT on but it will also require some physical modifications as the antenna on my version arent detachable (soldering iron fun!). The 655 extreme N is quite powerful already but will b running standard firmware only.

dd-wrt on my linksys' can be oc'd - but as it runs warmer it shortens the lifespan.

sub'd


----------



## weesteev

Thanks Guys

I thougt about the OC option on a router but all that will really achieve is a wider transmission rate... which is of no benefit to me as the 655 already has a superb range and perfomance about my house. The 615 is similar but suffers from only 100Mb ports rather than Gigabit so is really just /fail.

Im going to butcher the 615 when it arrives and get some more pictures up!


----------



## citruspers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
I was kind of winging the suggestion. Perhaps some old Linksys router that can be unlocked would be good. Get a serial terminal, solder on a serial port, solder that to a chip that converts the router's I/O to serial, and look through the settings to see what you can do. This is what a friend of mine was going to do but for some reason or another didn't.

Most routers already have a very extensive telnet interface (the consumer ones), so I'd try that first before soldering on serial/RS232 ports


----------



## custommadename

See, more evidence of winging. I'm assuming I'm on the right track, though!


----------



## weesteev

Update Time!

My ISP provided router arrived today, the DLink 615 (D4 build). Unfortunately DD WRT wont work on this hardware version (although its tempting to try anyway...).









As you can see, compared to the 655, this model is considerably smaller, the PCB is also a very different layout with much less going on inside than the 655...


















The router PCB measures 100x135mm compared to the modem PCB of 150x130mm. One thing I have noticed with this version of the 615 is that the antennae are removablle, but only internally by breaking the solder from the PCB then re-soldering again afterwards. The other alternative is to cut through the plastic back panel (which may be an easier option).

Heres a sneak peak of router, a-la water block! Just to figure out how to fix this to the board...










So now, just to wait for my acrylic and 2 120mm fans and we can start building the box to hold both PCB's... will need a lot of Dremel action to get this router out its housing so lots of photos to follow!


----------



## custommadename

That's awesome-looking! I tried this stuff:
Huge eBay link
and it worked really well. See if that will do.


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *custommadename* 
That's awesome-looking! I tried this stuff:
Huge eBay link
and it worked really well. See if that will do.

Custommadename... you sir are a gentleman and a scholar! That will solve a lot of issues for me attaching these 2 water blocks! Have just bought some from ebay for Â£1... bargain!

Also picked up some ram sinks to cover the small chips that wont be covered by the water blocks as well.

Getting excited now!


----------



## custommadename

You're very welcome! And thanks for the compliment. Good luck with your setup, and don't forget to keep checking up on eBay!


----------



## Greensystemsgo

custom code name beat me with the product, i however did not have a link









Im sorry to say, but if it will not run dd-wrt, or any alt firmware, this can be considered a little overkill. HOWEVER, by all means if you do use the thermal tape approach, i see no reason why this cannot be used as a learning experience, as well as applied to a different router come time for a replacement


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greensystemsgo* 
custom code name beat me with the product, i however did not have a link









Im sorry to say, but if it will not run dd-wrt, or any alt firmware, this can be considered a little overkill. HOWEVER, by all means if you do use the thermal tape approach, i see no reason why this cannot be used as a learning experience, as well as applied to a different router come time for a replacement









Haha of course its overkill! Thats the whole point! No-one water cools routers, and a water cooled modem I think might be a first... but a combined modem and router water cooled unit is DEFINATELY a first!










Quick Update - Today I ordered rubber feet for the Acrylic box, new flexi-hose for the water loop, new Anti-Corrosion liquid so I can replace the current water in the cooler.

Last night I ordered RAM heatsinks for the chips on the PCB's that wont be covered by the water blocks and Thermal Adhesive tape (thanks again custommadename).

Last thing to do Is size up and order the acrylic I need... Im thinking black acrylic for the base and rear panel and clear acrlyic for the reaminder... with blue LED fans at either end with clear perspex tubing and blue liquid in the water cooler!

Thoughts/Suggestions?


----------



## custommadename

That's good stuff! I'd go for black on the top but clear on the sides to make the appearance more mystical.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weesteev* 
Haha of course its overkill! Thats the whole point! No-one water cools routers, and a water cooled modem I think might be a first... but a combined modem and router water cooled unit is DEFINATELY a first!










Quick Update - Today I ordered rubber feet for the Acrylic box, new flexi-hose for the water loop, new Anti-Corrosion liquid so I can replace the current water in the cooler.

Last night I ordered RAM heatsinks for the chips on the PCB's that wont be covered by the water blocks and Thermal Adhesive tape (thanks again custommadename).

Last thing to do Is size up and order the acrylic I need... Im thinking black acrylic for the base and rear panel and clear acrlyic for the reaminder... with blue LED fans at either end with clear perspex tubing and blue liquid in the water cooler!

Thoughts/Suggestions?


my router is currently holding down my z5500 sub


----------



## KillerBunnys122

This seems pointless, But I love it!

Good job man I'll be watching


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBunnys122* 
This seems pointless, But I love it!

Good job man I'll be watching









Pointless - Yes it is! Its totally pointless, in fact theres a million other things I should be doing!

But when we modders get an idea we have to roll with it!


----------



## KillerBunnys122

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weesteev* 
Pointless - Yes it is! Its totally pointless, in fact theres a million other things I should be doing!

But when we modders get an idea we have to roll with it!

I'm part modder myself so I know what you mean.









Would mod alot more if I had money.


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KillerBunnys122* 
I'm part modder myself so I know what you mean.









Would mod alot more if I had money.









I figure this mod is going to cost me about Â£25 for Acrlyic, 120mm fans and RAM heatsinks... if it works out as I expect then its going to be a bargain!

Todays lesson - Always recycle your old PC parts!


----------



## knighthawk5

I love the name on your system. I have oftem thought mine was a moneypit as well, wish I had thought to name mine that. Sweet idea cooling the network parts. I know mine are hot as hell all the time and even shut down cause of the heat from time to time.

Mine is being replaced in the AM by a new fiber modem. I am hopeing it has the same extras the current DSL modem has. It currently has it all, DSL (16+ Mbps) VoIP, NAS and wireless G all in one device. I am looking forward to the 100Mb fiber as long as the new one has everything the other had I am good. Other wise I will be looking for some new toys very soon.


----------



## weesteev

Supplies!

The next items have been delivered for this experiment, just waiting on acrylic now.










I now have...

Replacement Zalman Coolant
8x RAM heatsinks
Sekisui Thermal tape
4x Rubber feet for containing box
2x 120mm Blue LED fans
Arcticlean thermal material cleaner
2m 3/8" tubing

Time for some Temperature measuring while I empty the water loop...










The heatsink temperature was up to 50c when Idle within 10 minutes of being powered on, a bit hotter than I expected!

More soon when I have emptied the water loop and added the new water blocks.


----------



## weesteev

Ok, after draining the water loop I set to replacing some sections of hose I had been meaning to do for a while and then adding the new water block(s). I decided to just add one block for testing at this stage rather than faff around with spare sections of hose and water blocks that aren't going to be used yet.

I had a few issues with air bubbles in the system, I was beginning to wonder if the loop length was just too long for the pump!









Bubbles! And yes my second GPU isnt in the loop, the water block is lying loose currently.









More Bubbles!









The complete loop from the Reserator.

Now it was time to attach the water block to the router (which is now acting as an access point). I used some thermal tape to attach the water block to the heatsink on the router as there is no other way to fix the block in place.









Thermal tape applied...









Water block and RAM heatsinks applied.

After a bit of tinkering about, I decided to keep the router active and part of the water loop for a few days to test temperatures and how the flow works with the extended piping in the loop. I took the dremel to the cover of the router and carved a space out so the water block has space and the cover can go back on.










Over the next few weeks I will monitor temperatures and flow rates to see how it affects the setup, im worried that temperature will be a big issue but in the current form its still circa 35c with the router attached so not too bad.

I will start work in the acrylic box when the materials arrive and figure out how im going to get both the modem and router PCB's into the same box.

Check back soon.


----------



## knighthawk5

Why not look for a way to install them in your case. That way you can shorten your loop and have a nice place to put them out of site.

Or since you are building a custom home for them anyway. Why not just make it to attach to the top of your case. There seems to be room up there.

Just a thought...


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *knighthawk5* 
Why not look for a way to install them in your case. That way you can shorten your loop and have a nice place to put them out of site.

Or since you are building a custom home for them anyway. Why not just make it to attach to the top of your case. There seems to be room up there.

Just a thought...

Something I have thought about, but housing them in the case might be tricky as space is becoming an issue with 2 GPUS and the existing water pipes. Mounting on top of the case would be fine, good rubber feet will hold the box in place. I'm going to play about with this for a bit and see how it works out.


----------



## custommadename

That's very sexy! Good job!

How about getting some blank circuit boards, putting on top of those the router and modem boards, and then using a U.fl cable extension to add antennae to the back of your case with the router and modem seated deep inside? You could even use wall jack-style RJ-45 plugs on the back of your case and route the cables inside to wherever you put the parts.

Just my couple of cents.


----------



## zads

Hah, hillarious project.
Kind of a like all-chrome/gold body cars and manmade island cities and stuff;

Absolutely excess and over the top.. but kind of fun and interesting at the same time.


----------



## ghettogeddy

hmmm give me an idea to put my modom router and switch in one nice lil box


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zads* 
Hah, hillarious project.
Kind of a like all-chrome/gold body cars and manmade island cities and stuff;

Absolutely excess and over the top.. but kind of fun and interesting at the same time.

Haha thanks Zads!










Ghetto, wtach this space, my idea is to have the modem and router in a single unit but now im also thinking I can have this dlink 615 in the box as an access point... just because!


----------



## null_x86

Subbed


----------



## Speedster159

Sub.

I was thinking about Air cooling my router....


----------



## Onions

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weesteev* 









only on ocn lol


----------



## Onions

man i hate to necro and double post but OMG lol everytime i see this i just lol.... its all i can do


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onions;12685887*
> man i hate to necro and double post but OMG lol everytime i see this i just lol.... its all i can do


Haha thanks Onions.

Ive moved house since I did this project and have a stack of modems/routers that im going to try this with next. My plan to house a cable modem and wireless router in a single water cooled box is still my aim!


----------



## B3RGY

lol WC a router...nice
gratz on that though


----------



## Rick Arter

Sweet project looks killer compared to boring stock routers. I really need to do something with my modem/router as it gets pretty warm. I do not want it to fail or mess up prematurely resulting in more money spent that I don't have right now.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weesteev;9905413*


And this is why I go on OCN every day


----------



## xtremetechuk

You Sir are crazy,

Thank god OCN welcome absurd and mental lifeforms like myself.









I'm definitely aspired by your creativity and enthusiasm.


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtremetechuk;13645356*
> You Sir are crazy,
> 
> Thank god OCN welcome absurd and mental lifeforms like myself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely aspired by your creativity and enthusiasm.


Haha many thanks! Its great to see this thread still has some life


----------



## Mikesamuel112

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weesteev;9743390*
> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm going to throw an idea out here, something that im tinkering with just now that I think is feasible.
> 
> A Cable modem and a Wireless Router combined in the same unit, both water cooled.
> 
> *Updates*
> 
> Update 1 - Router arrives, first views of the PCB
> 
> Update 2 - First materials delivered, Temperature monitoring begins!
> 
> Update 3 - Test setup, water cooled Dlink 615 with modded case.
> 
> *The Kit...*
> 
> Virgin Media DOCSIS 3.0 Modem
> DLink 615 (for first testing and build, this will be running DD WRT)
> DLink 655 (final router to be used in completed build, running standard firmware but running at maximum transmission output).
> Zalman Reserator 1 Plus External Water Cooler.
> Water Blocks to be decided!
> 
> *The Photos...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cable Modem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Cable Modem PCB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DLink DIR 655 router PCB.
> 
> *The Idea*
> 
> Using the existing Zalman Reserator water loop, an extra block will be added in the last phase of the loop (between he GPU and the Reserator). This will allow easy maintenance and the ability to detach the router from the water loop when not required. Quick release valves will be fitted to the new combo box to allow this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water Loop Layout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front view of possible design.
> 
> Both the cable modem and the router (both models) have areas suitable for locating water blocks as can be seen on the attached photos.
> 
> *Considerations...*
> 
> How will the LED's be displayed on a combined unit?
> How will the water blocks be fixed to the PCB's?
> No physical modifications to happen to the modem PCB.
> 
> Im currently working on a Sketchup model of the design I have in mind, this should be posted soon! Any comments/suggestions from the community would be much appreciated! I'm about to order some 5mm acrylic to begin mock up construction for the containing unit. Let me know what you think!


epic fail; its not like your gonna get more speed.


----------



## weesteev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112;13647867*
> epic fail; its not like your gonna get more speed.


Its not about more speed, this project was specifically about cooling - hence the reason its in the "coling experiments" section


----------



## Butter on Toast

BRB, gonna go WC my toaster and speakers.

Jokes aside, that is AWESOME.


----------



## Greensystemsgo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112;13647867*
> epic fail; its not like your gonna get more speed.


Someones never overclocked their router


----------



## LBtheWise

Do you get faster Internetz when you go on the online?

Also, I can see your internetz connection from my house now! What is da password?


----------



## axipher

This is pretty awesome, I love seeing random little projects like this.


----------



## Rognin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikesamuel112*
> 
> epic fail; its not like your gonna get more speed.


Trolls do not belong on OCN!


----------



## kyismaster

actually, most of your internet speed is lost when your router/modem is hot.... good work man.

My internet often over heats then self shuts down.


----------



## Onions

god i love this thread it brrings a tear to my eye







tears of joy and happyness no worries


----------



## toddfx

This is definitely very worth it and very awesome! I know my router seems to overheat relatively frequently, and i'm sure it has to do with the lack of airflow in my room.

When I lived with three other guys during college, the 24/7 stress of our combined downloading habits lead us to replace our router every 4 - 6 months or so. Not to mention the plethora of dust, cat hair, and spilled beer that no doubt made matters much worse. Sounds like we could of used something like this to keep things cool.


----------

